# Sdc



## cordelia (Jun 13, 2012)

In terms of type of encounters, I am unsure what SDC stands for, is it Same Day Coding? as in Same Day Surgeries? Anyone familiar with this term?

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 14, 2012)

Same Day Center?  perhaps?  Can you give us a statement in context?


----------



## cordelia (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for responding, I tried to send you a message, but it says your box is full. You must be one popular lady


----------



## syllingk (Jun 14, 2012)

I have only seen that term on my hospital face sheets to denote same day care.


----------



## cordelia (Jun 14, 2012)

What exactly does Same Day Care encompass? Surgeries, ancillaries, etc?

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 14, 2012)

cordelia said:


> Thanks for responding, I tried to send you a message, but it says your box is full. You must be one popular lady



I am so sorry as soon as I empty it it fills back up!


----------

